# where to get Azoo CO2 regulator in toronto



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi all, after lots of reading i came across many posts which suggested Azoo as a very good brand of CO2 regulator. i was planning for Milwaukee but Azoo won by a huge margin in all those posts which i read.

It is less expensive, fire and forget and comes with a good needle valve as compared to milwaukee, it doesnot has a bubble counter but i don't need any bubble counter. and above all Rex Grigg has suggested buying this in one of his posts. 

now the question comes....where can i get this regulator???? i am planning to buy it this weekend (13th nov) along with a precision needle valve and a CO2 diffuser.

please suggest ASAP as i want to get CO2 in my tanks soon. my plants are stuck in a moment and they can't get out of it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw lucky's co2 tank using an Azoo regulator but they don't sell them lol only milwaukees.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks ColdMantis. it is sad theat they don't sell them....... anyone else who can suggest where to get it from in toronto.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that's not sad, what is sad is that they sell the milwaukee for 169.99!!!!! that is sad....
fleebay the description states it fits 21-22mm not sure if 21mm is north american standard I just know you need it to fit a GCO320


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

what is GCO320 ???? and what is the diameter of the CO2 tank fittings in an american CO2 tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

GCO320 is the name of the fitting of a north american co2 tank, the actual diameter of it in mm no idea. but I think it was like .821" or something like that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> hi all, after lots of reading i came across many posts which suggested *Azoo as a very good brand of CO2 regulator*. i was planning for Milwaukee but Azoo won by a huge margin in all those posts which i read.


I would not say it is a very good brand...



mudjawd said:


> It is less expensive, *fire and forget *and comes with a good needle valve as compared to milwaukee, it doesnot has a bubble counter but i don't need any bubble counter. and above all Rex Grigg has suggested buying this in one of his posts.


I would not say it is "set and forget" either. I am also surprised that Rex Grigg would recommend this product when he sells a much better quality product.



coldmantis said:


> that's not sad, what is sad is that they sell the milwaukee for 169.99!!!!! that is sad....


You can easily find a MA957 for under $100.



coldmantis said:


> the description states it fits 21-22mm not sure *if 21mm is north american standard I just know you need it to fit a GCO320*


No, 22 mm is the Asian standard. The North American standard is called CGA320, not GCO320.



mudjawd said:


> what is GCO320 ???? and what is the diameter of the CO2 tank fittings in an american CO2 tank.





coldmantis said:


> *GCO320 is the name of the fitting of a north american co2 tank*, the actual diameter of it in mm no idea. but I think it was like .821" or something like that.


No. The North American standard is CGA320, not GCO320. The diameter is 0.825 inches.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hey dark where can you get the MA957 for under 100? I have to make my christmas list soon lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

coldmantis said:


> hey dark where can you get the MA957 for under 100? I have to make my christmas list soon lol


There are some online sites, as well as some eBay stores that sell them for under $100.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey check out this online vendor - http://www.eseasongear.com/milwaukeema957.html

Looks like $12 shipping to Canada with USPS but you may get dinged on taxes.

Still not bad since we're at par now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are sites that offer the MA957 for $93 shipped (I just checked...).

Though, I would not recommend the regulator in particular.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi Anthony,,,any suggestions on where to get the Azoo regulator from......shady needle valve with milwaukee is scaring me as my tank is 10 gallon and any fluctuation can kill my fish.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> hi Anthony,,,any suggestions on where to get the Azoo regulator from......shady needle valve with milwaukee is scaring me as my tank is 10 gallon and any fluctuation can kill my fish.


I wouldn't recommend the Azoo either, and did not look into where you might be able to purchase it.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi Anthony, then which regulator shall i buy??? can't get rex grigg's regulator as it is too expensive. i was looking for something affordable.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My old business partner and I first introduced AZOO to the NA market back in 2000 and it was a nightmare when we received the containers.

Without getting into details, DO NOT buy the AZOO CO2 regulator. 

You might want to contact [email protected] They have the Fluval CO2 units...not sure what the reviews are on them yet.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm...this is getting confusing now 

i am still not sure on which regulator to buy.....it is getting tougher day by day.....any idea about the regulator aquainspiration sells?????....??? 


i don't want to speand 150$ on milwaukee.

any idea still where i can get the azoo CO2 regulator in toronto...????


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

mudjawd said:


> hmmmm...this is getting confusing now
> 
> i am still not sure on which regulator to buy.....it is getting tougher day by day.....any idea about the regulator aquainspiration sells?????....???
> 
> ...


hey I'm on the same boat been looking for a decent kit for less than $150, so I gave up for now and just use 2 paintball co2 both of them cost me less than 100 to make and it's 10 minute job preparing it and putting it together. I use a 20oz at 1 bubble per 3 secs for a 20g long, and a 24oz at 1 bubble per 2 secs for a 45g tall. both should last me at least 5-7 months before a $5 dollar refill is needed.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> i don't want to speand 150$ on milwaukee.
> 
> any idea still where i can get the azoo CO2 regulator in toronto...????


As I mentioned, you can find the MA957 for less than a $100, but I would not recommend it simply because of the post-modifications you will have to make (i.e. you will have to spend more money than you invested).

It is better to be patient, and slowly accumulate parts. A CO2 cylinder is $75 (5 lb) at the very least, so that is already half your $150.

A solenoid is about $20, a needle valve about $20. It will be hard to get a regulator for $35, but it is possible.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You are going to have to order through the US if you are still wanting the AZOO CO2 regulator.

Aquatic Ecosystems:"closeout" item

Just out of morbid curiosity, I checked around and all I can say is buyer beware w/AZOO hardware. Food and supplemets...check the expiry date.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh heh heh...Azoo....

From what I hear, stay away =D

Lots of other stuff on the market, never really heard anything positive at all about Azoo.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

so finally. decided. it is a milwaukee and i will buy a separate needle valve. that's all a poor confused soul can do.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

tell us how it is when you get it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mudjawd said:


> so finally. decided. it is a milwaukee and i will buy a separate needle valve. that's all a poor confused soul can do.


You could always build your own pressurized CO2 setup; it is not that difficult, and I have written a guide to help those in need.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an MA957 it's worked fine so far.


----------

